# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Laguna salada de Pétrola

## santy

Esta mañana me he acercado a un humedal que tenemos en esta provincia, la laguna de Pétrola, es  un humedal que pertenece a la CHS, es una laguna de aguas someras, sobre un metro de profundidad, y sus aguas ricas en sales de magnesio y sodio, fueron durante mucho tiempo objeto de explotación mediante el sistema de desecación para la extracción de este preciado mineral, hasta que como consecuencia de la fuerte sequía de principios de los noventa esta explotación casi la secó por completo, le revocaron el permiso de extracción, y ya en el año 1995 fue declarada reserva natural. Todavía se aprecia perfectamente las balsas de secado, y casi en ruinas las naves de dicha empresa.
Mucha gente lo desconoce, no por su existencia, pero si por la fauna que alberga. hoy no había mucha cantidad debido a las fechas, pero aun así he podido observar ánades reales, fochas, porrón común, gaviotines, correlimos, una garza real, dos parejas de aguiluchos laguneros, y lo que más choca a la gente un bando de unos 100 flamencos, un poco lejanos, pero con un buen equipo de fotografía y observación, se pueden ver bien.
También tengo que decir que para el agua que hay por todas partes esperaba verlas con más agua.

Os dejo unas fotografías que he hecho, esperando que os gusten.

acceso al observatorio con la laguna al fondo.


vista de la laguna desde dentro del observatorio.


una fochas y algún porrón.


otra parte de la laguna con el grupo de flamencos al fondo.


los flamencos (mi cámara no da más de si).


unas vistas desde otro sitio. Se aprecia la formación de algas.



vistas de la explotación salinera. se aprecian los cortes de las balsas, el almacén y el chalecete que se estaba haciendo el dueño.



por último esta que corresponde a la aldea de Horna, un par de kilómetros antes de llegar a Pétrola. es donde estaban los aguiluchos y la garza


Un saludo a todos los foreros

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias por las fotos Santy.
Es una suerte que la hayan declarado reserva natural, así la podrán seguir visitando todas esas aves sin peligro.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias Santy por las fotos, a mi me pasa lo mismo, cuando quiero acercar algo con el zoom se ve fatal, las demás todas muy buenas, vamos a tener qué empezar a ajuntar, para comprarnos una de paparachi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Estamos en ello :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , pero falta convencer a la autoridad competente :Big Grin: .
Se me ha olvidado mencionar que en verano acude mucha gente a tomar baños de agua y barro, quien lo ha probado dice que son muy buenos, yo quiero ir este verano a probarlos por curiosidad :Smile:

----------


## Dídac

> Estamos en ello, pero falta convencer a la autoridad competente.
> Se me ha olvidado mencionar que en verano acude mucha gente a tomar baños de agua y barro, quien lo ha probado dice que son muy buenos, yo quiero ir este verano a probarlos por curiosidad


Santy, ojo con esos baños de agua y barro. En la foto 6 eso que llamas algas mas bien parecen flotantes de hidrocarburos coloreados por pólenes. 
Una suerte haber recuperado este espacio natural.

----------


## santy

Hola Dídac, no me parecieron hidrocarburos, de hecho nunca he visto en la laguna, pero no es seguro, algún polen sería más posible pero por la época del año y las temperaturas que hemos tenido, tengo mis dudas, por eso me incliné por algún alga. De todas formas tranquilo, que todavía no estoy yo dentro de la laguna, y mucho menos pringao de barro :Cool: , me da repelus solo de pensarlo :Confused: 
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## FOLECILLO

Buenísimas fotos santy. Que maravilla resulta el contraste del agua con ese paisaje machego tan carácterístico de nuestra tierra.
Y muy bueno lo de la autoridad competente JA JA JA. Mi autoridad me regaló ya una máquina, y en su honor espero deleitaros con unas buenas fotos. Un saludo.

----------


## saraa

Y como prometí, aquí están las panorámicas de la laguna de Pétrola (las dos primeras), y de Horna, que se ve al fondo.
El mensaje lo estoy escribiendo yo (santy) pero con el usuario de mi hija Saraa, ya que es ella quien ha hecho las fotos.







Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Santy y Saraa:

Preciosas panorámicas, gracias a los dos, a Saraa por hacerlas y a ti por ponerlas, por cierto Santy llegaste ha provar los baños de agua y barro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  me parece qué no?  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas imagenes, familia.
¡Ya nos direis de que son los baños! :Cool:

----------

